# Attaching rocks to driftwood



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Erik,

How did you attach the rocks to that drift wood so easily? I was trying to do the same with the peice of driftwood in the pictures. I think i am going to throughout that priece because it was falling apart as i rapped the fishing line around it to hold the rock. I could not get the rock to stay, the line just let loose and the rock fell. 

Thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

This may sound obvious, but did you tie the string after you wrapped it?  

It also sounds like your wood may be too rotted to use. Also, round rocks (river rock, etc) are very hard to tie anything to. Something squarish would be a much better choice when trying to tie thread. Since there are no corners on round rocks, the thread tends to move off of the rock, especially considering the bouyancy of the wood.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yes i tied it, im slow, but not that slow :badgrin: 

As for the rocks, they are not river rock, i think i was just trying to use rocks that were too big and wood that was too rotted. If anyone has some drift wood they could spare that would be a nice addition to my 20l i would appreiate it.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Erik,
> 
> How did you attach the rocks to that drift wood so easily? I was trying to do the same with the peice of driftwood in the pictures. I think i am going to throughout that priece because it was falling apart as i rapped the fishing line around it to hold the rock. I could not get the rock to stay, the line just let loose and the rock fell.
> 
> Thanks


I liked Erik's trick so much, I decided to weight the piece in my little 7 gallon tank with some squarish rocks I found. My wood shredded a bit, and the rocks kept falling through but eventually I got a figure eight type wrap that was tight enough that I could get into the tank without the rock falling out. It's still loose but it got the job done. Be patient, tie a lot of wraps, and tie tighttttt.

If your wood is falling apart that badly then, yeah, it it is too rotten to use.


----------

